
Google Chrome OS to Launch in Autumn - alexandros
http://mashable.com/2010/06/02/google-chrome-os-autumn/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
invisible
They're doubting Chrome OS after the Android OS was (and is) so successful.
Really? I mean... It's not a surefire win, but let's look back before making
reservations going forward.

I think if they put in the effort they did for Android, Chrome OS will be
great.

~~~
jokermatt999
I think they're entirely different markets. The iPhone OS needed some real
competition, and Google stepped up. What is Chrome's market? Is the
competition that bad? What will Chrome bring that its competitors don't?

~~~
invisible
(Hopefully) A free product that does not require command line knowledge. Yeah,
current Linux distros up to this point are pretty much at the stage where it's
almost comparable with regard to ease of use for standard users, but every
once in a while that kernel upgrade goes south or you can't get the wireless
driver to work. If Chrome OS can be pre-installed on low-priced, higher-end
machines (since Google has a ton of weight to throw around) that has great
drivers written, it'll be very good for the market.

------
elblanco
Wonder how the bumptop acquisition will figure in.

------
fierarul
Where is the Chrome-based IDE ?

~~~
kuzux
have you ever heard of <https://bespin.mozillalabs.com/> ?

~~~
fierarul
Actually just tested Bespin today and it needs a lot more work before it
becomes an IDE.

Right now it's just a browser-based text editor with some syntax highlighting
for Javascript and HTML (XML doesn't work btw).

It needs a few more languages, code completion, code folding just to be a good
editor.

Being an IDE implies also talking to some tools to compile stuff, deploy,
debug, etc.

Let's say I want to code a Java application for Google AppEngine. Could I use
Bespin (or anything else) to do this ? Not right now, and not soon.

